# Rocco's 12 Week Olympic Program



## Rocco32 (Dec 2, 2005)

Got this program from the manager at my gym (he's a competitive Oly lifter with a Russian trainer). It's a higher volume at the beginning and training portions of Olympic lifts while slowly putting it all together. I'm adding in certain exercises here and there to keep my bench steady at least while I do this. 

Here is my hernia update: I went to the physician that did my last hernia surgery yesterday. Prognosis- NO HERNIA!!!!! Good news and bad news. I don't need surgery but I did pull my groin muscles. He says with hernia surgeries now he could have me back in the gym in 10 days but with the groin pull I need to completely relax for at LEAST 3 weeks. I asked if I kept lifting right now would it get worse and he said no but it certainly won't get better of course. So I plan to take the 3 weeks off at a later date (he gave me good meds to help with it too) and plan to keep lifting right now


----------



## P-funk (Dec 2, 2005)

good shit about the hernia.

please post the routine.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 2, 2005)

*Week 1 Workout 1*

*Warm-up*

Jumping Jacks
Push-ups
Bicycles
Body Squats
_Everything 10 reps and twice through. I plan to build up to 20 reps 3 times through_

*Bench-*
225 x 3 for 3 sets

*Stretching*

Hip Crossovers
Calf Stretch (from Core Performance)
Forward Lunge

*Snatch Pull, NE- (basically a deadlift with snatch grip stopping at hips)*
135 x 6
155 x 6 ( 4 sets )

*OH BB Squat-*
15 x 5 ( 3 sets )
25 x 5 ( 2 sets )

*Olympic style BB Squat-*
135 x 12
135 x 11
135 x 9

*Hyper's-*
Purple band x 12 ( 3 sets )

*Sit-ups-*
20 x 12
20 x 12
10 x 10

*Workout time including warm-up and stretches was just under 1 hour.*

First time stretching like that, it definately helped though it was painful! I plan to build up stretching as well. 

*Snatch Pulls-* these were hard. I don't know if it was because of such a wide grip, or how low I drop my hips or higher reps than I'm used to. But they were a challenge.

*OH Squat-* It'll definately take awhile until I'm comfortable with these. Holding the bar further back definately helps. It's all about form and balance with these. Every now and then I'd nail it and it was super easy but that was rare.

Everything else is self-explanatory. Back squats are a new feeling to me since I'm used to Powerlifting form and I was tired by the time I got to them.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 2, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> good shit about the hernia.
> 
> please post the routine.


Definately. It's the same one we talked about at www.deepsquat.com . He and the trainer are the one's who had referred me to it. When I voiced concern about what you said they didn't seem to concerned about discussing it with me. It was more like if you want us to train you then trust us.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 2, 2005)

don;t bench before your power/technique exercises like pulls or even the overhead squats.  benching is going to tighten up the chest and make it harder to overhead squat.  bench after you overhead squat and after your pull.





> Definately. It's the same one we talked about at www.deepsquat.com . He and the trainer are the one's who had referred me to it. When I voiced concern about what you said they didn't seem to concerned about discussing it with me. It was more like if you want us to train you then trust us.




they sound like really great trainers!  

Why copy someone elses program if it isn't tailored to your needs and what you need to work on?  Sounds like those guys don't know much about analyzing technique and letting you know what you should be working on.

Honestly, I start people by just learning the clean from the hang position for a few weeks, then we move to the floor and add in overhead squats and snatch pulls.  then we hang snatch.  You have to concentrate on one thing.  the lifts are to complex to just go at it like that.  that program is not begniner at all.  tell those guys they are fukcing morons for me and tell them that they give trainers a bad name and should fucking quit their jobs.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 2, 2005)

Haha lol.

No I am not laughing at you.... I agree with what Patrick has said. I just love the way he puts things, it is awesome.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 2, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> they sound like really great trainers!
> 
> Why copy someone elses program if it isn't tailored to your needs and what you need to work on?  Sounds like those guys don't know much about analyzing technique and letting you know what you should be working on.
> 
> Honestly, I start people by just learning the clean from the hang position for a few weeks, then we move to the floor and add in overhead squats and snatch pulls.  then we hang snatch.  You have to concentrate on one thing.  the lifts are to complex to just go at it like that.  that program is not begniner at all.  tell those guys they are fukcing morons for me and tell them that they give trainers a bad name and should fucking quit their jobs.



Come on P, tell us what you really think.  Haha.


Good luck on your road to glory in the O lifting circuit Rocco.  You've done well in powerlifting, and I'm sure you'll continue to do great.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 2, 2005)

look, I am just being honest.  You need a defenite evaluation of your technique and then you need to be taught how to do this stuff and care has to be taken on how things are learned and performed.  Otherwise you will have bad habits which can possibly lead to injury and ultimately lead to you not reaching your potential.  Rocco is a not even a novice, he is a total beginer.  He needs to learn the lifts before doing any type of program like this.

Look at goalgetters journal were I taughter her how to do the lifts.  Look at how I arranged the program.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 2, 2005)

Good to hear about the hernia...sorry about the groin.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 2, 2005)

Great news about the hernia, but that sucks about the groin injury!!! Take it easy with it Brother Rocco, routine looks pretty intense, I'll be right along with you my Friend!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 2, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Haha lol.
> 
> No I am not laughing at you.... I agree with what Patrick has said. I just love the way he puts things, it is awesome.


LMAO  I agree  

But anyway, good news on the hernia    Good luck with the new adventure !


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 3, 2005)




----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 3, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> don;t bench before your power/technique exercises like pulls or even the overhead squats.  benching is going to tighten up the chest and make it harder to overhead squat.  bench after you overhead squat and after your pull.
> 
> they sound like really great trainers!
> 
> ...


Thanks Patrick, I'll bench after 

I guess they assume I need to work on everything for at least 12 weeks which I agree with. Those guys I'm sure are amazing at analyzing techinique and all considering what they have accomplished. Bear in mind I'm like a little gnat to them who knows nothing and not paying them. I'm sure if I can prove I'm willing to work hard and do what they say they will start to pay more attention to me and my program. As of right now they are working hard on getting Rick ready for the next competition. 

I understand your frustration Patrick, part of me feels it too but I still appreciate a the little bit of help I'll get from them. At least they will help me with form and have taken at this time to help me. 

Trust me, I wish I lived close by you to train with but I don't. I have to take what I get and make the best of it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 3, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Good luck on your road to glory in the O lifting circuit Rocco.  You've done well in powerlifting, and I'm sure you'll continue to do great.


Thanks Cow, appreciate it  As always any advice is welcome, even if I just have to pocket it for now. What ALL of you have to say helps me out!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 3, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Good to hear about the hernia...sorry about the groin.


Thanks Pylon. Much rather have groin problems


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 3, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great news about the hernia, but that sucks about the groin injury!!! Take it easy with it Brother Rocco, routine looks pretty intense, I'll be right along with you my Friend!!!


Thanks Angel!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 3, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> LMAO  I agree
> 
> But anyway, good news on the hernia    Good luck with the new adventure !


Thanks Gary.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 3, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

>


Thanks Billie, right back atcha


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 3, 2005)

*Week 1 Workout 2*

*Warm-up*
Jumping Jacks
Push-ups
Bicycles
Body Squats
_15 reps first time through, 10 second_

*Stretching*
Scorpions
Calf
Forward Lunge/Instep stretch
Drop Lunges

*Classic Clean-*
65 x 3 ( 5 sets )

*Clean Pull, really focusing on form-*
225 x 6
245 x 6
255 x 6

*Push Jerk-*
115 x 3 ( 4 sets )
125 x 3

*Behind Neck MP Snatch Grip, Standing-*
45 x 12
55 x 12
60 x 12

*Counter Movement Jumps-*
3 sets of 3

*Pull-up-* 
5 sets of 3

*HS Rear Delt-*
50 x 10
50 x 10
60 x 10

*Workout time about 1 hour*

*Classic Snatch-* I was soooooo frustrated with this today. I may have gone to light because I noticed I kept powering the weight. Like instead of letting the weight land on my shoulders, I'd "lower" the weight to my shoulders. I would also lean forward once I hit mid thigh and raise up on my toes rather than back which when I squatted down forced me to go forward. Definately things I need to work on.

*Clean Pull-* Just like a Deadlift. Really focused on going deep, but not as deep as snatch. Using a double overhand grip is challenging. Used hook until it hurt too much.

*Push Jerk-* Some were good, some needed a lot of work. Definately hurts the wrists!!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 3, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> *Behind Neck MP Snatch Grip, Standing-*
> 45 x 12
> 55 x 12
> 60 x 12


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 3, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

>


Haha, what are you clapping for? That's not good is it?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 3, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Haha, what are you clapping for? That's not good is it?


I don't do it...  ...

It looked pretty hardcore to me


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 3, 2005)

I don't know what any of these are....but you look like your doing an awsome job!!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 3, 2005)

> Classic Snatch- I was soooooo frustrated with this today. I may have gone to light because I noticed I kept powering the weight. Like instead of letting the weight land on my shoulders, I'd "lower" the weight to my shoulders. I would also lean forward once I hit mid thigh and raise up on my toes rather than back which when I squatted down forced me to go forward. Definately things I need to work on.




on your shoulders?  were you doing cleans then, not snatches?



> Clean Pull- Just like a Deadlift. Really focused on going deep, but not as deep as snatch. Using a double overhand grip is challenging. Used hook until it hurt too much.




a little tip....this is not at all like a deadlift.  On a deadlift you pull up the bar to a lockout position...on an olympic lift the pull requires a second knee bend once the bar passes your knees.  So you pull from the floor like a deadlift but once you break the point of your knees you begin the scoop phase of the lift were you bring your hips towards the bar and re-bend the knees to reposition yourself and get ready to forcefully extend everythign on the second pull (triple extension and shrug).  Hope that helps.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 3, 2005)

Don't know anything about what you are doing but I gotta follow my buddy Rocco  


What the hell are scorpions ?


----------



## MorteSubite (Dec 3, 2005)

Rocco, sorry to hear about the groin injury and the job situation. I hope you have a swift recovery and the job gets more interesting..

(reposted from Releasing the FUNKY Beast journal, didn't realize you had a new one)


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 4, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I don't do it...  ...
> 
> It looked pretty hardcore to me


Cool, thanks man!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 4, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I don't know what any of these are....but you look like your doing an awsome job!!


Haha, I'm not sure what they are  Thanks Billie!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 4, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> on your shoulders?  were you doing cleans then, not snatches?
> a little tip....this is not at all like a deadlift.  On a deadlift you pull up the bar to a lockout position...on an olympic lift the pull requires a second knee bend once the bar passes your knees.  So you pull from the floor like a deadlift but once you break the point of your knees you begin the scoop phase of the lift were you bring your hips towards the bar and re-bend the knees to reposition yourself and get ready to forcefully extend everythign on the second pull (triple extension and shrug).  Hope that helps.


DUH!!!!!! I even copied it from my w/o book that said classic cleans. Musta had snatches on my mind. Thanks for the catch!

I think I know what your talking about. It's a very little movement though right? This helps alot I think. I've been trying to shrug and throw my hips into it as soon as I came up, but the little knee bend throws another phase into the lift I can think about. Thanks Patrick!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 4, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Don't know anything about what you are doing but I gotta follow my buddy Rocco
> 
> 
> What the hell are scorpions ?


Hey buddy!! Thanks. 

Scorpions- you lie face down with your arms straight out to the sides. Then you lift your left leg, firing from the glutes and try to touch your right hand with it. Bring it back and reverse. Does that make sense?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 4, 2005)

MorteSubite said:
			
		

> Rocco, sorry to hear about the groin injury and the job situation. I hope you have a swift recovery and the job gets more interesting..
> 
> (reposted from Releasing the FUNKY Beast journal, didn't realize you had a new one)


Thanks buddy. How's your job and living in this area going? We still need to get together. Have you tried out the different gyms?


----------



## MorteSubite (Dec 4, 2005)

The job is going pretty well. I've been working in DC for about a month on my current project. Can be long hours at times, but my co-workers are good. I don't think I'll be doing much business travel for a few months, thankfully.

The DC area has been good. I haven't done a heck of a lot around here, but everything is convenient.

I've worked out at the Gold's Gym in Ballston and the Bally's by Rosslyn. Gold's facilities were impressive but the crowding was annoying. Bally's was pretty good overall but not as convenient as Gold's and it is Bally's.... Right now, I don't have a gym membership. I am rehabbing my feet and shoulders and I don't want anything to jeopardize that.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 4, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Hey buddy!! Thanks.
> 
> Scorpions- you lie face down with your arms straight out to the sides. Then you lift your left leg, firing from the glutes and try to touch your right hand with it. Bring it back and reverse. Does that make sense?



I think I understand it...and the idea of is frightens me.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 5, 2005)

Oh forgot to say... Good Luck 

I like the idea of incorporating O-lifts into a routine.  Maybe down the road to help with sports performance


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 5, 2005)

MorteSubite said:
			
		

> The job is going pretty well. I've been working in DC for about a month on my current project. Can be long hours at times, but my co-workers are good. I don't think I'll be doing much business travel for a few months, thankfully.
> 
> The DC area has been good. I haven't done a heck of a lot around here, but everything is convenient.
> 
> I've worked out at the Gold's Gym in Ballston and the Bally's by Rosslyn. Gold's facilities were impressive but the crowding was annoying. Bally's was pretty good overall but not as convenient as Gold's and it is Bally's.... Right now, I don't have a gym membership. I am rehabbing my feet and shoulders and I don't want anything to jeopardize that.


Cool. What do you do again? I think you'll like Olympus but you have to have an open mind LOL!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 5, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I think I understand it...and the idea of is frightens me.


They are really cool. At first when I saw them I didn't want to do them. But after trying it I really like'm.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 5, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Oh forgot to say... Good Luck
> 
> I like the idea of incorporating O-lifts into a routine.  Maybe down the road to help with sports performance


Thanks Iain. I think adding in O-lifts into a routine is great if you can get the form down. I wish I could do both powerlifting and O lifts right now but the form is going to take me quite awhile to get.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 5, 2005)

*New Routine*

Of course Patrick is right about that routine they had me on. I was looking at what I was supposed to do today and remembering how bad my form was last week on certain things and just said fuck it. 

So Patrick recommended just doing the Hang Cleans and pulls for the first 3 weeks and adding in some extra strength training or hypertrophy after but keep volume relatively low. That's what I'll try and do. 

I've ordered those books and DVD's you recommended Patrick, I should get them tomorrow 

Oh, and Rick the manager and Oly lifting guy...he's letting me use his bars to train with ( I guess they spin ). But I have to lock them back up and make sure no one else uses them LOL!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 5, 2005)

*Week 1 WO 1*

*Hang Cleans-*
65 x 2 (5 sets)
95 x 2 (3 sets)

*Pulls-*
95 x 3 (2 sets)
115 x 3 ( 2 sets)
135 x 3 

*Front Squat-*
115 x 2
135 x 2
155 x 2
165 x 2

*OH Squat-*
35 x 4

*WG Cable Row w/ UH Grip-*
100 x 8
120 x 8 (3 sets)

*Decline Sit-up, no holes-*
3 sets of 12

*Vids of Hang Clean*
http://media.putfile.com/Hang-Snatch
http://media.putfile.com/Hang-Clean

Of course I can do more weight and not fall over but I'm really trying to focus on squatting down, catching the bar and all that crap which makes it much harder right now.

I had 2 guys that kept watching me and laughing while I was there. A bit distracting. I almost threw the weights at them but I had to just ignore them. I mean they were doing 1/4 ROM on leg press with 270 

*Pulls-* It's really hard to do the pulls without wanting to catch the bar. Feels really weird.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 5, 2005)

people love to laugh at what they don't understand.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 5, 2005)

Good job Rocco,
you'll master it sooner than you think


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 6, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> people love to laugh at what they don't understand.


Yeah, well their going to get their asses kicked!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 6, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Good job Rocco,
> you'll master it sooner than you think


Thanks Gary. The main thing I need to have is patience. I know there will always be something to improve upon. I just wish I was good enough now to focus on specifics rather than EVERYTHING, LOL.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 6, 2005)

*HIIT Cardio*

Today was Cardio.

Did 10 sprints at 10.0 on a 1.5 incline. Sprints lasted 30 seconds (put in the speed 15 seconds before the 30 seconds so I'd get a good 30 seconds of sprinting). RI's were about 60 sec of walking at 3.5. Towards the end RI's were more around 90 sec waiting for HR to come down a bit more. 

And my Weightlifting Encylopedia and companion DVD came today. Hopefully the other stuff I ordered will be coming soon also! Can't wait to open it.


----------



## bludevil (Dec 6, 2005)

Yeah, it will come, just takes patience. I'm kind of in the same boat you are. I would like to do more olympic lifts but I workout by myself and really don't know anyone that can teach me proper technique (at my gym that is). I guess I need to have someone record me while I'm doing my lifts. Still not the same as someone guiding you as your actually performing the lift though.


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 6, 2005)

Those seem to be some really good numbers on your front squats...they look so hard to do!  Great job!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 6, 2005)

Nice cardio Rocco !   Why you doing cardio ? Do Oly lifters do cardio ? Or are you the new breed ?


----------



## Pylon (Dec 6, 2005)

Maybe he lost a bet?


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 6, 2005)

You're doing cardio now?!  Blasphemy!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 6, 2005)




----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 7, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Yeah, it will come, just takes patience. I'm kind of in the same boat you are. I would like to do more olympic lifts but I workout by myself and really don't know anyone that can teach me proper technique (at my gym that is). I guess I need to have someone record me while I'm doing my lifts. Still not the same as someone guiding you as your actually performing the lift though.


Thanks Blu. This is really frustrating. I just set the camera someplace to record myself. I also got some books and videos, but no matter how much I think about the lift and what I'm supposed to do, it's not what my body does LOL!



			
				Billie said:
			
		

> Those seem to be some really good numbers on your front squats...they look so hard to do! Great job!


Thanks Billie. They are pretty hard for me to do, I keep leaning forward. I'll get'em soon though I hope 



			
				Gary said:
			
		

> Nice cardio Rocco ! Why you doing cardio ? Do Oly lifters do cardio ? Or are you the new breed ?


I'm always a new breed  I need to lose about 20lbs and I also want to work on my speed.



			
				Cow said:
			
		

> You're doing cardio now?! Blasphemy!


LOL!!! If you saw me you'd understand


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 7, 2005)

*Oly w/o*

Pretty much the same as last w/o.

*Hang Clean-*
65 x 2 (3 sets)
85 x 2 (3 sets)
95 x 2 

*Clean Pulls-*
95 x 3
115 x 3 ( 3 sets )
135 x 3

*Front Squat-*
165 x 2 (2 sets)
175 x 1
185 x 1

*Back Squat Oly style-*
225 x 2
235 x 2

*T-Bar Row-*
90 x 8 (3 sets)

*Twisting Sit-ups-*
3 sets of 12

What a horrible training session today. Lisa and I stayed up till 2am drinking (something we never do), so I woke up to go to the gym and still couldn't walk straight LOL. I kept wanting to just leave but I stayed it out. 

My wrists are freaking killing me. When the hell does that go away? It hurts just to move them back a little!

I'm having trouble doing everything I'm supposed to do as well. The triple ext, scooping, squating, etc... AAAAAHHHH!!!!!!!

I'm supposed to train with Rick and his trainer on Saturday. We'll see how that goes 

*Videos-* they're coming


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 7, 2005)

speaking of which............PICTURES!!!  Video just isn't enough !!! (plus they take forever to download   )


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 7, 2005)

I thought you looked pretty good in your vids ( in a non-gay way  LOL ) 
Nice wo Rocco !


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 7, 2005)

whenever I'm waiting for the vids to load, my puter freezes up


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 8, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> speaking of which............PICTURES!!!  Video just isn't enough !!! (plus they take forever to download   )


Haha, you don't want to see any pics of me. I don't think I could fit in the camera frame


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 8, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I thought you looked pretty good in your vids ( in a non-gay way  LOL )
> Nice wo Rocco !


Thanks Gary. The main problems I'm having is going up on my toes to catch the bar and not catching the bar well. If I can get those two things down I'll still have a lot to work with but I'll be much better off I think.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 8, 2005)

*Bench Day*

I'm adding in a day for bench and other bp's I don't really focus on with Olympic lifts. Eventually I'm sure I'll drop these altogether but I'm not at that point yet.

I realize the volume is probably too high. I'll adjust that next week.

*Bench-*
230 x 3 ( 3 sets )

*CG Bench CAT (50 reps in 6 sets or less)-*
95 x 20
95 x 12
95 x 10
95 x 8  Got it in 5 sets

*Standing MP with Clean Grip-*
75 x 6
85 x 6 (2 sets)

*Skulls-*
85 x 8
85 x 7
85 x 5

*DB Side Lateral-*
20 x 6
22.5 x 6 (2 sets)

*EZ Bar Curl-*
85 x 8
85 x 6

*Lying Supine Iso DB Curl-*
22.5 x 6

My wrists were KILLING ME!!! I couldn't lock out the Bench or MP at the very top because of my wrists. Too much pain. This will go away right?  

Bench- My goal with this is to keep doing 3 x 3 and adding like 5lbs each week. I'm trying to keep the volume down with this exercise to save my shoulder.

I think I should just focus on Bench and Tri's on this day, not so much on shoulders since I can do that 1-2 times a week with jerks on Olympic lift days.


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 8, 2005)

well, I'm not posting pics either...I'm bulking, and it's NOT a pretty sight...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 8, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> My wrists were KILLING ME!!! I couldn't lock out the Bench or MP at the very top because of my wrists. Too much pain. This will go away right?


 
 

Yeah...  Ya big sissy  

JK...
Rest for the wrist until you improve the flexibilty and stamina,
also look at Premiers journal for the tendonitis stretching I gave him...

You are realy torquing your wrists, I saw you shaking them out
in the front squat VID...  be careful


----------



## bludevil (Dec 8, 2005)

Regarding the wrists, I would cut down on the volume while your wrists are bothering you. 50 reps on cg bench couldn't have helped.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 8, 2005)

Nice wo Rocco , 

Would wrapping your wqrists help or hurt ? I know nothing whne it comes to that type of thing . An too old to learn .


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 10, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> well, I'm not posting pics either...I'm bulking, and it's NOT a pretty sight...


I'm sure that's not true. Your a cutie! 



			
				Monkey Mon said:
			
		

> Yeah... Ya big sissy
> 
> JK...
> Rest for the wrist until you improve the flexibilty and stamina,
> ...


Is it in Jakes current journal? I'll look for it, thanks. I feel like my forearms are too long to hold weight on my shoulders, LOL. They don't add up very well


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 10, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Regarding the wrists, I would cut down on the volume while your wrists are bothering you. 50 reps on cg bench couldn't have helped.


Actually the CG didn't bother at all. But your right


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 10, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo Rocco ,
> 
> Would wrapping your wqrists help or hurt ? I know nothing whne it comes to that type of thing . An too old to learn .


When I wrapped my wrists before it helped but Patrick doesn't think I should wrap them. He's right, I need to develop flexibility and how to use them correctly. I'm sure it'll come (I hope).


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 10, 2005)

*Hang Clean Pull*

I almost didn't do the w/o today. Still having wrist issues. My first set of Hang Cleans I couldn't get the bar on my shoulders. But I stuck with it.

*Hang Clean Pulls-*
65 x 3 ( 3 sets )

*Hang Cleans-*
65 x 2 (7 sets)
75 x 2

*Clean Pull-*
115 x 3 (2 sets)
125 x 3 (2 sets)

*Front Squat-*
135 x 1
145 x 1
165 x 1
185 x 1

*Pulldown-*
130 x 8
140 x 8
140 x 7

I don't have anything to say.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 10, 2005)

Props on fighting through the pain to get in a good w/out.  Of course, for a guy who was willing to lift with a hernia, I guess a sore wrist is no big deal, right?


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 10, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> I almost didn't do the w/o today. Still having wrist issues. My first set of Hang Cleans I couldn't get the bar on my shoulders. But I stuck with it.
> 
> *Hang Clean Pulls-*
> 65 x 3 ( 3 sets )
> ...


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 10, 2005)

Way to hang in there Rocco !  You da man


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 10, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Way to *hang* in there Rocco !  You da man



  Was that intentional?


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 10, 2005)

Solid lookin w/o's in here my Friend, hows the wrist? Your doing great in here!!!


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 11, 2005)

I hope your wrirst stops acting up.  That is definitely a seriously bothersome issue.  Even so, it's good to see you sticking with the oly lifts.  It is hard to continue with them because there is so much involved in just getting down the proper technique.  Props.


----------



## bludevil (Dec 12, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Props on fighting through the pain to get in a good w/out.  Of course, for a guy who was willing to lift with a hernia, I guess a sore wrist is no big deal, right?



Ditto on that


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Props on fighting through the pain to get in a good w/out.  Of course, for a guy who was willing to lift with a hernia, I guess a sore wrist is no big deal, right?


Haha, very funny!!! Thanks man


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

>


Thanks Billie 



			
				Gary said:
			
		

> Way to hang in there Rocco ! You da man


Thanks you beast!! Only way to get those lifts is do it even when I don't want to I guess 



			
				Angel said:
			
		

> Solid lookin w/o's in here my Friend, hows the wrist? Your doing great in here!!!


Wrist is doing better today, didn't really do anything today though to make or see if it still really hurts. I keep stretching it every 1/2 hour or so for the past few days.



			
				Cow said:
			
		

> I hope your wrirst stops acting up. That is definitely a seriously bothersome issue. Even so, it's good to see you sticking with the oly lifts. It is hard to continue with them because there is so much involved in just getting down the proper technique. Props.


Part of me REALLY wants to quit, but a bigger part of me enjoys the challenge so I'll hang in there. Your right, there is so much involved. I've been reading my ass off and as usual I'm more confused about everything than before I try and educate myself LOL!



			
				Blu said:
			
		

> Ditto on that


Thanks Blu!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2005)

*Week 2, Workout 1*

*Hang Snatch Pull, AK-*
65 x 5 (2 sets)
75 x 5 (2 sets)
85 x 5 (3 sets)

*Hang Power Snatch, AK-*
65 x 2 (2 sets)
75 x 2 (2 sets)
85 x 2 (2 sets)

*OH BB Squat-*
15 x 10
35 x 5
35 x 6
45 x 5 *Finally got an Oly Bar with good form!!!!! PR*

*Snatch Grip BN Press-*
65 x 5
70 x 5
70 x 5

Cybex Cardio Machine for 30 min.


GREAT w/o today!!! I really liked doing the Snatch! Did stretching before and after.

OH Squat went well as well. Before I couldn't do 45lbs for one rep, today it wasn't that bad. Stretching out the shoulders really helped I think!


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 13, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> I really liked doing the Snatch! Did stretching before and after.


 
That is COMPLETLY normal!!   

just kidding.....looks like an awsome workout!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 13, 2005)

Billie, you are in rare form today!


----------



## bludevil (Dec 13, 2005)

How hard do you find these lifts on your CNS? Looks pretty demanding to me, unless your going pretty light.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 13, 2005)

Looks like you're getting the "hang " of it Rocco  

Looks like you really worked the snatch today


----------



## Pylon (Dec 13, 2005)

Nice work, Roc!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 13, 2005)

http://ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1174011&postcount=134


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 14, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> That is COMPLETLY normal!!
> 
> just kidding.....looks like an awsome workout!!


Haha, I don't know what to say


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 14, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> How hard do you find these lifts on your CNS? Looks pretty demanding to me, unless your going pretty light.


I'm going pretty light to work on technique, but that being said just going through the motions and trying to be explosive and drop under the weight still takes a toll on me. I definately understand slowly upping your workload and as intensity rises dropping volume. Powerlifting didn't feel this way.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 14, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Looks like you're getting the "hang " of it Rocco
> 
> Looks like you really worked the snatch today


Haha, you and Billie belong together!!! Thanks Gary, I'll take vids tomorrow again and then be told how far off I am


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 14, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Nice work, Roc!


 Thanks


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 14, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> http://ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1174011&postcount=134


Big help Jake, thanks! That definately stretches the forearms don't they!! How have they been doing for you?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 14, 2005)

*HIIT Cardio*

Last time I think I did 10 sprints at 10.0 on a 1.5 incline and it kicked my butt.

Today did 10 sprints at 10.8 on a 1.5 incline.

I almost threw up a few times and it took quite awhile after the session for me to settle down. The first 6 sprints was 30 sec sprint, 60 sec rest. After that it took longer to recover so I'd wait for my HR to go down to 150 before going again. Longest RI was 120 sec.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 14, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Last time I think I did 10 sprints at 10.0 on a 1.5 incline and it kicked my butt.
> 
> Today did 10 sprints at 10.8 on a 1.5 incline.
> 
> I almost threw up a few times and it took quite awhile after the session for me to settle down. The first 6 sprints was 30 sec sprint, 60 sec rest. After that it took longer to recover so I'd wait for my HR to go down to 150 before going again. Longest RI was 120 sec.




Good Cardio there Rocco !  I'm pretty sure I couldn't do more than a couple of sprints without falling over


----------



## PreMier (Dec 14, 2005)

They're doin good.  Arms arent botherin me anymore, and I can actually get in the rack position now for front squats, whereas I couldnt before


----------



## Pylon (Dec 14, 2005)

That's sick cardio, man.  Just sick.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Good Cardio there Rocco !  I'm pretty sure I couldn't do more than a couple of sprints without falling over


I'm sure you could bury me with cardio Gary!!! I've tried doing the cycling as fast as you and there is no way


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> They're doin good.  Arms arent botherin me anymore, and I can actually get in the rack position now for front squats, whereas I couldnt before


That's great Jake. My wrists are getting better with time. Still sore though.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> That's sick cardio, man.  Just sick.


Yeah, and it made me sick too LOL. I couldn't sleep last night so it may have entered the realm of overtraining. I'll have to moniter my reactions to it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2005)

*New Job*

Most of you know I've been looking for a more normal job w/o changing shifts and the crap I've been doing. 

I GOT THE JOB!!!!

It's a normal 9-5 (or whatever hours I want) job w/ holidays off and weekends and nights off. WOW, I can't wait.

Unfortunately I lose about $15,000 because I won't be getting the differential and I won't be armed any longer. Still using my clearance though and I'll move up pretty quickly in this department so I'll have my money back soon. Still making my base salary but the bonuses I got from being armed were just unreal.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2005)

*Week 2, Workout 2*

*Hang Power Snatch-*
65 x 2
75 x 2
85 x 2
85 x 2
95 x 1
95 x 1
95 x 1

*Hang Snatch Pull-*
95 x 3
95 x 3
105 x 3
105 x 3
105 x 3

*OH Squat-*
45 x 5

Short w/o because someone kept talking to me (someone I work with so I couldn't just ignore them) for a long time and I need to get to work yet. 

I feel like I should be in the gym 24/7 working on these lifts LOL!!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 15, 2005)

Congrats David!


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 15, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Most of you know I've been looking for a more normal job w/o changing shifts and the crap I've been doing.
> 
> I GOT THE JOB!!!!
> 
> ...


 

Congrats David 

I have had a few interviews lately


----------



## bludevil (Dec 15, 2005)

Nice look'n workout even if it was cut short, congrats on the new job as well.


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 15, 2005)

Heya bud hows it goin my man!?

IC you got a new job congrats....bought time you got a normal 9-5!!!

Just checkin up on ya....hows everything?  Switched to oly lifting now?  No more PL'ing I guess?  Fill me in I'm curious LOL.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 15, 2005)

Good stuff Jake.  What is the job?


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 15, 2005)

Congrats on the job my Friend!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 15, 2005)

Congrats on the JOB Rocco


----------



## P-funk (Dec 15, 2005)

congrats on the new position.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 15, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> congrats on the new position.


 
Uh, Huh-huh....

You said, "Position"


----------



## Pylon (Dec 15, 2005)

Congrats on the good news.  Sometimes it's worth taking a short term hit on cash to save your sanity.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2005)

Thanks everyone. I'll start my new job Jan 3 

What kind of interviews have you had Iain?

Cow- My name is David  It's still with Lockheed Martin. I'll be contracting out to the National Geospatial Intelligence Agency working with clearances and processing new people, foreign nationals and people leaving.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Power Snatch-*
65 x 2
85 x 2
95 x 1
95 x 1
105 x 1
105 x 1
115 x 0 Grip slipped
115 x 1
115 x 1

*Snatch Pull-*
115 x 2
135 x 2 (4 sets)

*OH Squat-*
45 x 3
55 x 3
55 x 2
60 x 2
65 x 2

*Push Press-*
115 x 2
115 x 2
125 x 2
135 x 2
145 x 1

*BB Row-*
135 x 8
145 x 8
145 x 7

*BB Curl-*
85 x 6
95 x 6
95 x 4

30 min on Treadmill walking


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 19, 2005)

BB Row and BB Curl I understand.   Congrats on the new job.


----------



## bludevil (Dec 19, 2005)

Holy crap, that's a lot of reps. With all of those reps, my forearms would be killing me. Good job


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 19, 2005)

Way to go Rocco


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 19, 2005)

Lookin good dave!  Sorry when I read power snatch I couldn't help but to gigle LOL.  Sorry  heh.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 20, 2005)




----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 20, 2005)

Hiya Dave!!


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 20, 2005)

Mainly just positions as a Sales Rep.... Just playing the field.  Seeing my Value in the work world 

Not sure if I will make any commitments to a job, will have to be a pretty good offer.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 20, 2005)

Hey David,

Merry Christmas to you and your Family.  I will be outta here on a Business Trip.  Enjoy the time with your Family


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> BB Row and BB Curl I understand.   Congrats on the new job.


Haha, thanks buddy. 



			
				Blu said:
			
		

> Holy crap, that's a lot of reps. With all of those reps, my forearms would be killing me. Good job


It's really not that much and I don't feel anything in my forearms thankfully!



			
				Iain said:
			
		

> Mainly just positions as a Sales Rep.... Just playing the field. Seeing my Value in the work world
> 
> Not sure if I will make any commitments to a job, will have to be a pretty good offer.
> 
> ...


Thanks buddy, Merry Christmas to you and your family also! Are you going to spend Christmas at home? 

Good luck playing the field. When your not completely serious about it it can be fun and that's usually when you get the good offers since you can be indifferent about the job!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Hiya Dave!!


Heya babe


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2005)

*Power Snatch-*
95 x 2 (6 sets)
115 x 1
115 x 1
115 x 0

*Snatch Pull-*
115 x 2
135 x 2 (4 sets)

*OH Squat-*
45 x 2
65 x 2
70 x 2
75 x 2
80 x 2

*Push Press-*
115 x 2
135 x 2
145 x 2
145 x 1
155 x 1

*Incline Bench-*
185 x 3
195 x 3
205 x 3

*Pushdown-*
80 x 8
90 x 6
90 x 6

New Videos in my video journal.

Not a bad w/o today but I know my dip and extensions with the snatching wasn't good. But I couldn't do it all at once 

Happy with OH Squat, that's a PR.

The Push Press is hard as hell for me. I think I'm afraid I'm going to hit myself in the chin with the bar.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 21, 2005)

pull your chin in when you push press or jerk.  try and avoid looking up.  it tends to thow off your balance.


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## gwcaton (Dec 21, 2005)

Cool vids Rocco.

I have no idea what you're doing but I know you'll get it down and be adding plates soon


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 21, 2005)

nice weight on the OH squats 
what is a push press?


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 21, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Cow- My name is David  It's still with Lockheed Martin. I'll be contracting out to the National Geospatial Intelligence Agency working with clearances and processing new people, foreign nationals and people leaving.



Oh, my bad.  Jake is PreMier.  Haha.  Me stupid.  Well, nonetheless, good job on the position.

Do you have any kind of leverage in getting people a job there?  I worked with a fellow at my previous job who has a degree in geographic information systems.  He's been out of the loop for a while, but he does have some kind of experience via volunteer work.  As well, he is willing to do whatever to get his foot in the door.  The guy has awesome work ethic.  I think he even applied for GIA directly at some point.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 21, 2005)

Oh, and good overhead squats by the way.  I know how much you've been yearning for some PRs on that movement!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 22, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> nice weight on the OH squats
> what is a push press?



As I understand them, a push press is similar to a military press, but you give it a little body english at the start.  (I could be wrong...)


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> pull your chin in when you push press or jerk.  try and avoid looking up.  it tends to thow off your balance.


Thanks Patrick, good to know. I have been looking up, I'll look straight ahead now


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

>


Hey NT, long time no talk. I don't think you ever waved in one of my journals LOL!!! How's everything?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Cool vids Rocco.
> 
> I have no idea what you're doing but I know you'll get it down and be adding plates soon


Don't worry Gary, I don't think I know what I'm doing either LOL! Thanks.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> nice weight on the OH squats
> what is a push press?


Thanks  Pylon got it the push press pretty much for you.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Do you have any kind of leverage in getting people a job there?  I worked with a fellow at my previous job who has a degree in geographic information systems.  He's been out of the loop for a while, but he does have some kind of experience via volunteer work.  As well, he is willing to do whatever to get his foot in the door.  The guy has awesome work ethic.  I think he even applied for GIA directly at some point.


Does your friend already have a clearance of some sort? If not I could be of help but he'd start as an unarmed guard but going that route he could get his clearance between 2months and 1 year where it would normally take him years to be cleared. It's good pay and good networking as well. Let me know.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Excuse my language*

I'm so fucking pissed today with the w/o's!!! I have no fucking clue what I'm doing right, what I'm doing wrong and what not. There are some major things that are not right in my pulling but I don't know what the fuck they are or how to fix it. SO FRUSTRATING!!!!!

I ended up not recording my workout because nothing was consistent. I kept trying different things to see if it would help my form.

I started with Hang cleans then went to regular cleans then went to power hang cleans....

I still go up on my toes to catch the bar and twice I fucking fell over backwards. Musta been funny to others but on one of my pulls I tried to really explode and pull myself down...well I musta had my head out a bit because I caught the bar on my chin and that knocked me back with the BB on top of me.

Also, I need to keep the bar close to my body but I keep hitting my fucking dick!!! What's up with that?  

I wish I had a list of things to work on and exercises to go along with it, I DON'T KNOW WHAT THE FUCK I'M DOING!!!!

Would having the shoes help? Is that throwing me off balance a bit? Am I afraid of catching the bar on my shoulders? Am I just inflexible. Am I just pulling wrong? Am I just squatting down under it wrong? Am I still pulling too much with my arms? Am I extending too soon? Long enough? Not long enough? WHAT?!?!?!?

Sorry for my rant, I just really want to do this but I'm afraid I'm fucking everything up. New fucking crappy vids will be up, I'm posting this over there as well. I don't know what else to say


----------



## Pylon (Dec 22, 2005)

If it's any consolation, most of the things you listed are the reasons I've never gotten into a program like yours.  I'll be interested in the answers that wisers folk than I provide, since it may help me with the same stuff.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 22, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Does your friend already have a clearance of some sort? If not I could be of help but he'd start as an unarmed guard but going that route he could get his clearance between 2months and 1 year where it would normally take him years to be cleared. It's good pay and good networking as well. Let me know.



I think his lack of security clearance is one of his main problems, and partly why he was trying to get a job in the government; they pay for a security clearance and such.

Would you be comfortable if I were to give him your e-mail address?  Perhaps he could send you a resume?  I could also give you his if you would prefer that.  Any help you could offer would be great.  I always felt for the guy because he busts his ass when he doesn't have to.  He was actually my supervisor, but worked harder than most of the underlings out there.

Oh, and regarding the olympic lifting, frustration seems to be part of it.  It is damned hard to execute these lifts with impecable form!  You will get it.  Have you tried a dynamic stretching routine or perhaps some agility work to help with balance and mobility?  Perhaps that might help you?  Maybe you need to go in on some off days and work with just the bar, or even a broomstick?  It sounds stupid, but I've heard of people doing that.  Once again, you will get it.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 22, 2005)

hang in there man.  i get the same way.  the shit is really tough.


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 23, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Also, I need to keep the bar close to my body but I keep hitting my fucking dick!!! What's up with that?


 
I know your being serious...but I just couldn't help myself...

I could make it better !


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 23, 2005)

*Merry Christmas my Friend!!!*
Hang in there, you'll nail it!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 23, 2005)

Wanted to tell you MERRY CHRISTMAS!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 24, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> If it's any consolation, most of the things you listed are the reasons I've never gotten into a program like yours.  I'll be interested in the answers that wisers folk than I provide, since it may help me with the same stuff.


Thanks Pylon. It just comes down to sticking it out I think. I'm currently looking for people in the area who can help me out. Trying a lot of networking 



			
				Cow said:
			
		

> Oh, and regarding the olympic lifting, frustration seems to be part of it. It is damned hard to execute these lifts with impecable form! You will get it. Have you tried a dynamic stretching routine or perhaps some agility work to help with balance and mobility? Perhaps that might help you? Maybe you need to go in on some off days and work with just the bar, or even a broomstick? It sounds stupid, but I've heard of people doing that. Once again, you will get it.


Maybe I should do something with mobility and balance or dynamic stretching, just don't know what to do. As far as just working the bar, I feel I'm having trouble getting the form down with little to no resistance. It seems one of my problem is pulling myself under the bar correctly and with no resistance the bar just flies up when I try to pull under. You may be right though.



			
				P-Funk said:
			
		

> hang in there man. i get the same way. the shit is really tough.


Yeah, no shit  I'll hang in there, it just really gets tough and I think I should go back to powerlifting but I really want to see this through.



			
				Bille said:
			
		

> I know your being serious...but I just couldn't help myself...
> 
> I could make it better !


Hmm..... Tell me more  

Merry Christmas to you too Billie, thanks!! 



			
				Angel said:
			
		

> Merry Christmas my Friend!!!
> Hang in there, you'll nail it!!!


Thanks buddy, Merry Christmas to you too!!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 24, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> The Push Press is hard as hell for me. I think I'm afraid I'm going to hit myself in the chin with the bar.


 
Timing baby, timing!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 24, 2005)

*Hang Snatch (2 pulls and then one follow through with Snatch)-*
65 (2 sets)
85 (2 sets)
95 (3 sets)
105 (3 sets)

*Snatch Pull from floor-*
135 x 2 (5 sets)

*OH Squat-*
65 x 2
85 x 2 PR (4 sets)

*Push Press-*
135 x 2 (2 sets)
145 x 2
150 x 1
155 x 1 Slow lockout

Alright w/o. Took awhile to warm-up. Currently to warm up and stretch I just do the movements with the bar or light weight. Several times I almost just left but it got better the more I practiced it.

I think doing practice pulls before the follow through helps a bit for me. I'm really trying to focus and work on speed and explosiveness. I think I did better doing at least a quarter squat on the catch. I need more practice and possible help on where I should be holding the weight once I catch it and the structure of my arms.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 24, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Timing baby, timing!


Now you tell me LOL. I almost knocked myself out the other day


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 24, 2005)

*Merry Christmas*

Sorry all I need to head to work so I won't be able to get in everyone's journal so here it is-

Merry Christmas!!!!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 24, 2005)

Happy holidays, Roc!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 24, 2005)

Happy holidays.


----------

